# tumbler vs tipplers



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

hi can any one tell me physical difference between tumbler n tippler


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

There are in excess of a hundred different breeds of tumblers, mostly for show qualities.

There are two varieties of tipplers, flying type which look similar to ferals, and show type. 

Your question is impossible to answer.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

zeeshankhan_007 said:


> hi can any one tell me physical difference between tumbler n tippler


 HI ZEE, Tipplers are high flyers that can fly high and for long periods of time like 15 or more HOURS. On the other hand Tumbler do not fly for long periods and they do what their name implys that is to tumble.Some tumblers can look very much like tipplers ............. GEORGE


----------

